# A cute one



## Dany (Nov 30, 2019)

Small is beautiful !
Yes. It's a Steky III . A new one in my collection
No confusion. This miniature camera is not a toy. 
It is small but heavy, constructed in every detail with accuracy






Manufactured in Japan by Riken from 1950 to 1955
Fitted with an interchangeable screw mount three elements fixed focus Stekinar Anastigmat f3.5 25mm lens
Both telephoto, with viewfinder correction, and wide angle lens where made available at the time.
The shutter offers 3 speeds 1/25 to 1/100 sec + B
The camera produces 16 exposures, format 10x14 mm with a 16 mm film.
On the side of the body is clamped a ready to use yellow filter
The leather case is really cute .






This photo with the Steky next to one of my TLRs gives a good idea of its dimensions


----------



## star camera company (Nov 30, 2019)

Any way to use this?  I’ve got a lot of double perf 16mm Cine film....


----------



## Dany (Nov 30, 2019)

Steky was designed for use with double perforations film. As far as I know, single perforation is also possible with some precautions


----------



## star camera company (Nov 30, 2019)

If you want 100’ I’ll supply


----------



## Dany (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you but I'll not use this camera


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 1, 2019)

That camera definitely has a very interesting design !!!


----------



## IanG (Dec 1, 2019)

Interesting camera, not as valuable as I thought looking at Ebay completed listings.  Still a worthwhile camera to add to a collection 

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 1, 2019)

Very cool. Looks it's built like a small tank.  
Makes me say in a voice to a baby......"Wiggy, wiggy, wiggy......."


----------



## Dany (Dec 2, 2019)




----------

